# LSD for 335d?



## tonyspumoni (May 23, 2010)

My Service Advisor told me that he cannot seem to find a limited slip differential and that one may not be made. I saw some chaff from the UK boards about there being one from Quiafe but it doesn't seem to be available in the U.S. Anyone have any insight?


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

tonyspumoni said:


> My Service Advisor told me that he cannot seem to find a limited slip differential and that one may not be made. I saw some chaff from the UK boards about there being one from Quiafe but it doesn't seem to be available in the U.S. Anyone have any insight?
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


The issue with fitting a LSD to the 335d is that the ring gear is welded. To keep the same gearing, a new ring gear must be fitted to the LSD. Here is a link to a company that can build LSD units to the 335d's 2.81 ring gear spec: http://store.vacmotorsports.com/vac---335d-performance-built-rear-differentials-p2763.aspx

It is a bit on the pricey side, but you get what you pay for, given the issue with the welded ring gear.


----------



## ChasR (Aug 29, 2012)

I got one from VAC. It's benefits are particularly noticeable with the default setting of DSC on. Somewhat less noticeable on the street when traction control is on.


----------

